

Show HN: MuniWatch, iPhone app for Muni provides real-time bus locations - barumrho
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/muniwatch/id510568895?ls=1&mt=8

======
barumrho
This is my side project. I do not live in San Francisco, so I would appreciate
any feedback to make this app better.

(My original app was for TTC in Toronto, but Muni happens to share the same
API.)

